# William Cunningham on the error of implicit faith



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 19, 2020)

You have no right, and still less are you under any obligation, to take upon trust the views of any man or body of men, without having satisfied yourself of their accordance with the only standard of truth. It is with God you have to do, it is to him you are responsible, and him alone you are to follow. ...

For more, see William Cunningham on the error of implicit faith.

Reactions: Like 1 | Amen 1


----------

